# Knocking when clutch pedal is pushed in



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

So, in the never ending series of unfortunate events with my 1989 Golf, I just replaced the transmission and clutch thinking that the knocking I was getting when pushing the clutch pedal in was caused by either a bad transmission, or bad clutch or something. 

Got everything back in, and now I still have the knock. Whenever I push the clutch pedal down, it acts like something is dragging on the engine, and I hear a knocking sound. It's a dull sound, not high pitched like a valve. 

I'm guessing my next step is to have someone yank the engine and see what I've got going on with my bearings. 

Anyone ever experience anything like this?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Is the engine something like a 2.0L conversion, you know, ABA bottom with 1.8L head and some things swapped and some not (like in the ignition distributor and intermediate shaft areas)? I ask because I don't know what engine you have for one. Because you swapped the trans and clutch so I guess you can assume no mistakes there as it did it before the swap. And because with the 2.0L if you mis-match some of the parts the crankshaft can slide just a little and cause some knocking interference. Has to do with the intermediate shafts, if it is the 1.8L one, not having the gear cut down and/or bad trust bearings in the engine.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

As far as I can tell, it's a stock 1.8L 8v motor. It did have a high capacity oil pump put in prior to my buying it. But that's it. It seemed to have quite a bit of free play when I was moving the clutch around when the transmission was out.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You prolly have the pp hitting the shield that goes between the tranny and the motor. Pull the tranny and check the shield, I have seen this problem before, we just "adjusted" the shield and all is good.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

That's not the case here. I just had the tranny off yesterday, and there is no rubbing or anything.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you pull the pp and check the shield? It doesn't take much to make a noise. Ours was completely quiet until we pushed on the clutch to move the car, then it was WTF is that sound from!


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes. I put a new pressure plate on just yesterday. Everything seemed to be in order. I didnt' see any signs on the old one from rubbing.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you checked the crank thrust movement?


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

I did notice that there was quite a bit of end play when I had the transmission off yesterday....I didn't know if it was normal or not...seems to be about 1/2" or so.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There's your sound and a problem. Sounds like the thrust bearings are shot and possibly the crank and maybe the block. A 1/2" is catastrophic, more than just the thrust bearings.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you have to take the motor out to fix those bearings? I haven't driven but 10 miles since the sound started.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you really do have a 1/2" of crank thrust movement, you'll be pulling the motor anyway. But, I would drop the pan and take a good hard look in the thrust bearing area.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

Its most likely shot....just my luck.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

perfect time to go aba block


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

On this motor, are there any sort of shims that can be used to adjust the end play for the crankshaft? I remember having a devil of a time on my old 1600 Aircooled motor getting the end play correct, and still screwed it up.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Those would be the thrust bearings, but they won't ever take up that much of a gap. Not even half that. You might want to get an actual measurement of the thrust movement and a look at the thrust bearing surfaces.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I just dropped the oil pan, and found what was left of the thrust bearings (all 4 of them...top and bottom, I would guess) in the pan. The damage to the block looks inconsequential (at first sight, that is).

Are main bearings something that you can do with the motor in the car? Do you have to remove the transmission?

Just getting a feel for how hard the job would be before I send it to the shop for a lower end rebuild.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would not do a lower-end rebuild with the motor in the car, but that is me. I suppose if you wanted to, you could do it. As for the style of thrust bearings, I only have used the 6 piece main/thrust bearing, they seem to have a larger surface to spread the thrust across, as compare to the 2 piece bearings. Some people have had no problems with them, I choose not to use them.


----------



## jmcgill (Nov 21, 2005)

How does the 6 piece deal work? I understand farily well how the original ones that broke in mine work.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

jmcgill said:


> How does the 6 piece deal work? I understand farily well how the original ones that broke in mine work.


 I doubt that those were original. As VW's come w/ the 6 piece main/thrust from factory as far as I know.










Where I found this image:http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=447&product_code=026198491.026198421


----------

